# Carlton Files? Questions..



## foche911 (Jan 10, 2019)

Carlton Files?
Who manufactures and where?
Characteristics of? How aggressive? Which cut?
Opinions how good they are?


----------



## Little Al (Jan 10, 2019)

If you are like Europe any thing Oregon, Carlton, Windsor & some other less well known brands will be organized /arranged by parent company Blount & likely as not be as it has been for years put out to contract/tender so at times made byValorbe, Sandvyk, Pferd but found that quality varied I now just buy Valorbe so the answer to your questions will be dependent on who made "em" & the quality you get


----------



## ironman_gq (Jan 15, 2019)

Files are cheap and a consumable, I buy whatever they have locally and keep extras around. Some are a little more aggressive than others but that's not a huge issue, it makes fixing the cutters fast and you can lighten up on the pressure to make a finer cut and get the cutter very sharp. Only time quality has been an issue is on Stihl chain which has a pretty thick chrome layer, after the first couple filings it's not much of an issue but cheap files don't last as long on those chains.


----------

